# Slowly increase dosage of T3?



## KINGIV (Aug 1, 2018)

Is there a logical or scientific reason to slowly increase T3 levels, what harm would it do to just start with a 100mcgs per day and slowly come down according to blood work?


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 1, 2018)

I know nothing about this...will be interesting to see whats said!!!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 1, 2018)

Yes and no

Before I go on I must say I am not an expert on thyroid. But i have done my own reading and use and have a good idea of how t3 works.

For starters you want to start low (25mcg) and work up to assess tolerance and determine what is the max dose you need to do the job.

Allowing your levels to swing wildly results in side effects ranging from body temp fluctuations to generally feeling like dog shit to hypo/hyperthyroid. 

I gotta say that t3 is probably the WORST chemical method of fat loss out of the usual suspects. I would rather my teeth chatter and heart explode from clenbuterol that take t3 again.  Shit will rip thru tissues without discriminating. You could lose quite a bit of muscle.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 1, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Yes and no
> 
> Before I go on I must say I am not an expert on thyroid. But i have done my own reading and use and have a good idea of how t3 works.
> 
> ...


That's a fair assessment along with sage advice and not something I would play with again.  As a quick disclaimer, I recently found out I have Hashimoto's disease.  Quick google search will tell you all you need to know.

I used T3 in the past, had worked up to using 80mcg's daily.  I was planning a month long run of it to cut down a few pounds and in the middle of all that I had decided to kick off a cycle.  Took my last dose of T3 on Saturday and pinned on Sunday morning.  Sunday just after lunch we had to make a grocery run and I started feeling jittery.....like more than some caffeine jittery, I thought I was going to explode.  8 terrifying and grueling hours later it finally calmed down with my thyroid swollen visibly in my neck with all the anxiety that comes along with it.  Not many people have ever had this type of reaction but I know what happened to me, I'll never try it again.


----------



## KINGIV (Aug 1, 2018)

HollyWoodCole said:


> That's a fair assessment along with sage advice and not something I would play with again.  As a quick disclaimer, I recently found out I have Hashimoto's disease.  Quick google search will tell you all you need to know.
> 
> I used T3 in the past, had worked up to using 80mcg's daily.  I was planning a month long run of it to cut down a few pounds and in the middle of all that I had decided to kick off a cycle.  Took my last dose of T3 on Saturday and pinned on Sunday morning.  Sunday just after lunch we had to make a grocery run and I started feeling jittery.....like more than some caffeine jittery, I thought I was going to explode.  8 terrifying and grueling hours later it finally calmed down with my thyroid swollen visibly in my neck with all the anxiety that comes along with it.  Not many people have ever had this type of reaction but I know what happened to me, I'll never try it again.



 Thanks for the response HWC but I'm a little confused. Wouldn't that mean that you have a underactive thyroid and isn't Hashimoto's disease treated with T3?

I have an underactive thyroid and that's the only reason I'm considering taking it.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 1, 2018)

HollyWoodCole said:


> That's a fair assessment along with sage advice and not something I would play with again.  As a quick disclaimer, I recently found out I have Hashimoto's disease.  Quick google search will tell you all you need to know.
> 
> I used T3 in the past, had worked up to using 80mcg's daily.  I was planning a month long run of it to cut down a few pounds and in the middle of all that I had decided to kick off a cycle.  Took my last dose of T3 on Saturday and pinned on Sunday morning.  Sunday just after lunch we had to make a grocery run and I started feeling jittery.....like more than some caffeine jittery, I thought I was going to explode.  8 terrifying and grueling hours later it finally calmed down with my thyroid swollen visibly in my neck with all the anxiety that comes along with it.  Not many people have ever had this type of reaction but I know what happened to me, I'll never try it again.



You working with a good Endo on this?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 1, 2018)

KINGIV said:


> Thanks for the response HWC but I'm a little confused. Wouldn't that mean that you have a underactive thyroid and isn't Hashimoto's disease treated with T3?
> 
> I have an underactive thyroid and that's the only reason I'm considering taking it.



Hashimoto starts out hyperthyroid as it leaks hormones. Then over time you wind up hypothyroid.

If you have an underactive thyroid meaning clinically hypo then let the doctor manage this.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 1, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> You working with a good Endo on this?



Yes sir, just switched over to nature-throid, T3 derived from dead pigs.  I personally think the Levothyroxine had a bigger punch to it.



PillarofBalance said:


> Hashimoto starts out hyperthyroid as it leaks hormones. Then over time you wind up hypothyroid.
> 
> If you have an underactive thyroid meaning clinically hypo then let the doctor manage this.


Great way to tell on this are watching your TSH over time along with thyroid specific antibodies. Took me a long time to figure out wtf was wrong with me.  I'm in the hypo stage now, hoping it doesn't get to a point where it progresses to thyroid removal.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 1, 2018)

KINGIV said:


> Thanks for the response HWC but I'm a little confused. Wouldn't that mean that you have a underactive thyroid and isn't Hashimoto's disease treated with T3?
> 
> I have an underactive thyroid and that's the only reason I'm considering taking it.


That is correct.  At the time I was unaware of my condition and was not on T3 of any sort from the doc.  Mismanaging and abusing T3 on my own actually led me to find out what my problem was.


----------



## KINGIV (Aug 1, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Hashimoto starts out hyperthyroid as it leaks hormones. Then over time you wind up hypothyroid.
> 
> If you have an underactive thyroid meaning clinically hypo then let the doctor manage this.



Okay, thanks for clearing that up POB! 

My TSH was at 4.810 from my understanding that is more than double of the optimal range. From what I've been reading I should be at .5 or 2.5 average range and 1.0 or 2.0 optimal range.


----------



## KINGIV (Aug 1, 2018)

HollyWoodCole said:


> That is correct.  At the time I was unaware of my condition and was not on T3 of any sort from the doc.  Mismanaging and abusing T3 on my own actually led me to find out what my problem was.



 I have a gram of T3 in the freezer I'm planning on brewing up and treating myself with. Thanks for the insight, I'll just take it slow to be on the safe side then.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 2, 2018)

KINGIV said:


> I have a gram of T3 in the freezer I'm planning on brewing up and treating myself with. Thanks for the insight, I'll just take it slow to be on the safe side then.



LMFAO that's like a lifetime supply brother


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 2, 2018)

Oh shoot just realized its poll not pole

wanted to get one in the a


----------



## Jin (Aug 2, 2018)

Do you not have health insurance? I wouldn't self medicate for thyroid issues. Go to a doctor. T3 is dirt cheap from a pharmacy.


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 2, 2018)

Just be fuuucking careful!!!!


----------



## Elivo (Aug 2, 2018)

If you have a legit thyroid problem go see a doctor.  Taking some of this stuff for weight loss or this or that is one thing, trying to manage an actual medical condition with medications is just plain reckless. Its not like you got a rash and are trying different stuff to clear it up.


----------



## KINGIV (Aug 2, 2018)

Jin said:


> Do you not have health insurance? I wouldn't self medicate for thyroid issues. Go to a doctor. T3 is dirt cheap from a pharmacy.



There's many reasons why I'm not doing that, just to name a few. My health insurance sucks, Doctor around here is a total moron, any other doctor is 1 hour away, I don't want to argue about which drug to prescribe and what dosage or have anyone having any say over my body other than me, don't know how much a prescription would be but no way it's cheaper than the powder I already got.

I will still go to that doctor's office to get my blood test done and will take HWC and POB advice to increase the dosage slowly and will probably go every week or two for blood test until I find my sweet spot.


----------



## KINGIV (Aug 2, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> LMFAO that's like a lifetime supply brother



 Yeah, I'm only going to make 10mg batches at a time. 1 gram was the lowest quantity I could order.


----------



## Rhino99 (Aug 2, 2018)

I am hypothyroid, I'll kick in a few notes.

First, you need all the tests to determine what is going on.
Tsh
Free t3
Free T4
Reverse t3
Tpo antibodies
Anti thyroglobulin

It's probably been 10 months or so since I found out and started meds.
Things can work at first and then stop. Also, do not eat for an hour before or after taking the meds.
Also, do not consume within 4 hours before or after anything containing iron,vitamin c, calcium or magnesium.

I learned that the hard way and started to feel real shiity day by day getting worse until I figured out some of those things I was taking. They block the absorbtion of thyroid meds.
I also started with nature thyroid, then np throid which are natural dessicated thyroid containing g both t3 and t4. After feeling a little better and then regressing we changed doses a couple times, nothing helped.
Through my own research and education I suggested to my dr he write me for t3 only  (cytomel) and wham bam thank you mamm.....feeling much much better, we'll at least I was until I tanked my E2, lol.

Point is there are many factors involved and what works for one doesn't work for another .
Tsh is misleading. You can have a perfect tsh but feel like shtt. Chek reverse t3. If it's high it means your t4 is not converting to t3 and you'll be tired and lethargic.

There's some good thyroid forums out there,  check them out.
Make sure you get all the tests run, plus iron, feritin, TIBC and uibc...they go hand in hand with thyroid issues.


----------



## Elivo (Aug 2, 2018)

KINGIV said:


> There's many reasons why I'm not doing that, just to name a few. My health insurance sucks, Doctor around here is a total moron, any other doctor is 1 hour away, I don't want to argue about which drug to prescribe and what dosage or have anyone having any say over my body other than me, don't know how much a prescription would be but no way it's cheaper than the powder I already got.
> 
> I will still go to that doctor's office to get my blood test done and will take HWC and POB advice to increase the dosage slowly and will probably go every week or two for blood test until I find my sweet spot.



Good luck, be damn careful. Thyroid is nothing to mess around with.


----------



## Jin (Aug 2, 2018)

hopefully your doctor is willing to monitor your health while you self prescribe. Ideally you want to have an open dialogue about what you are taking. 

Managing your thyroid isn't as simple as managing TRT. I hope the doctor is willing to work with you.


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 2, 2018)

The only poll im taking is n d a


----------



## KINGIV (Aug 2, 2018)

Jin said:


> hopefully your doctor is willing to monitor your health while you self prescribe. Ideally you want to have an open dialogue about what you are taking.
> 
> Managing your thyroid isn't as simple as managing TRT. I hope the doctor is willing to work with you.



He doesn't seem to want an open dialogue and doesn't want me to know anything according to his stop researching statement. I'm sure he'll have questions for me when he sees me keep showing up for blood test. I will be completely honest with my doctor about what I'm doing and take any medical advice into consideration.

This is however the same doctor that told me I needed to stop researching when I asked for my thyroid test to be done in the first place. He refused to check my estrogen levels and told me testosterone as low as 200ng/dl is okay for someone in their 30's and no need for trt because it's dangerous.

I just refuse to walk into a doctor's office like a mindless drone and do whatever he says with no explanation as to why. I won't live my life that way, without free will and self-awareness of what I'm doing with the one life and body that I was given because someone in a white coat wants to play God and tell me to stay away from the Tree of knowledge/research

Yeah that's right, I took that shit biblical LOL
Who knows maybe he'll have a change of heart, he is fresh out of medical school so he has time to change.


----------



## KINGIV (Aug 2, 2018)

Zeigler said:


> The only poll im taking is n d a



pm Speer $$$$


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Aug 11, 2018)

I'd be careful dinking around with T3 medications because the last thing anyone wants is to push their body into an extreme state of hyperthyroidism for an extended period of time.  I went through that with a former doctor who overprescribed Natural Desiccated Thyroid and when I changed doctors, the new one said if i had kept it up, I would have suffered some irreversible side effects associated with Graves Disease.


----------

